# Vaccine Data on Facebook/Rabies Challenge Fund



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

For those of you interested in information on canine vaccines, The Rabies Challenge Fund now has an official page on Facebook and so do I (under Kris L. Christine), where I have posted a number of articles and studies under "discussions" and "notes", including one recently entitled *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs* from the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 . 

Here's the link to The Rabies Challenge Fund page on Facebook The Rabies Challenge Fund | Facebook


----------

